# Frostie Kidded *PICS ADDED*



## fcnubian (Oct 23, 2007)

Frostie had a single buck kid.  Thinking pink didn't work this time.

Oh well still pretty good for my buck though, he has a total of 6kids on the ground, 2 bucks 4 does. Out of those 6 all had color but two. lol 

Momma and baby are doing well.


----------



## KikoFaerie (Jan 21, 2008)

Glad to hear it! Healthy is number one, gender is number two! But sounds like you have a good ratio. Congrats!


----------



## freetorun35 (Nov 6, 2007)

Congratulations on your new kid, even though he is a buck . Will you be able to post pics?? I love Nubian babies...if I didn't already have three different breeds here, I would definitely get me some!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Congratulations!! Happy, healthy baby boy, piccies???


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

congrats!


----------



## fcnubian (Oct 23, 2007)

Thanks I'll have pics soon. I still have to do the evening chores and will get pictures then. He's a cutie. But not what I wanted and he'll be for sale because I'm not keeping any boys.


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

I thought these were pymys?


----------



## fcnubian (Oct 23, 2007)

Yes these are the pygmys. I will not have any nubian kids born this year.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Congratulations!!! At least he's producing mostly does!


----------



## fcnubian (Oct 23, 2007)

Here are the pictures.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Awwwwwww what a cutie! Looks just like mom!!!


----------



## fcnubian (Oct 23, 2007)

Thanks. He'll be for sale after weaning.


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

he is a cutie!!!!


----------



## freetorun35 (Nov 6, 2007)

Ohhh...He is really cute! For some reason I was pictureing a nubian...Congrats, again!


----------



## fcnubian (Oct 23, 2007)

Thanks!!!


----------



## Bona Fide (Oct 9, 2007)

Aww how sweet - :applaud: :boy: Still very cute even for a boy LOL - congrads.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

ah she did kid! Congratulations


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

Aww! He's cute! Congrats!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Hee Hee! Looks like I'm not the ONLY one to get Agouti's!! He's a handsome little guy....And BIG...Good job Frosty!!


----------



## fcnubian (Oct 23, 2007)

Thanks :-D


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

He's cute!!!! Congrats!!! :stars:


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

What a sweetie! He is too precious!


----------



## fcnubian (Oct 23, 2007)

Thanks!!!


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

Awww! Congrats Amy! He is so cute!


----------



## fcnubian (Oct 23, 2007)

Thanks


----------



## heidi19 (Oct 5, 2007)

Very nice, he is a sweetie. :clap: :birthday: congrats. Heidi19 Jan


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Congrats on your little man! He is SOOOOO cute!


----------



## enjoytheride (Oct 5, 2007)

What a little cutie you have- congratulations


----------



## fcnubian (Oct 23, 2007)

Thanks!!! :greengrin:


----------



## heidi19 (Oct 5, 2007)

WOW WHAT A BEAUTIFUL BABY. HE LOOKS LIKE HE WANTS TO BE CUDDLED. :fireworks: :hugs: SWEET SWEET BABY. (HEIDI19) JAN


----------

